# megvásárlom/megvásárolom



## konatz

Sziasztok!

Az a kérdésem, hogy mi a helyes; megvásárolom, vagy megvásárlom?

Előre is köszönöm.
És, persze, nyugodtan javítsák a magyaromat.


----------



## orchidrise_75

Szia, a megvásárolom biztosan jó. Én is ezt használom (bár én inkább "megveszem")
A megvásárlom szót is sokan használják, bár szerintem ritkább és nem tudom, hogy helyes-e.
(Noha volt nyelvésztanárom szerint minden helyes, amit a közbeszédben használnak, így változik a nyelv)


----------



## francisgranada

orchidrise_75 said:


> Szia, a megvásárolom biztosan jó ...A megvásárlom szót is sokan használják, bár szerintem ritkább és nem tudom, hogy helyes-e.


 
Egyetértek. 



> (Noha volt nyelvésztanárom szerint minden helyes, amit a közbeszédben használnak ...)


 
Azért nem minden esetben ...


************
Viszont más esetben, pl. a _pótolni_ igénél nekem a _pótlom_ is meg a _pótolom_ is "jól hangzik".


----------



## Tronn

> pl. a _pótolni_ igénél nekem a _pótlom_ is meg a _pótolom_ is "jól hangzik"


Igen, viszont az ellenpélda lehetne a _locsolni_, amelynél csak a _locsolom_ "hangzik jól", így én a _megvásárolom_hoz hajlanék mint helyes változathoz, és a másik forma előfordulását pedig az olyan származékszavak hatásának könyvelném el, mint pl. a _vásárlóerő_ vagy a _pótlóanyag_.


----------



## konatz

Az a baj, hogy sok ilyen kérdésem van, és nincs kitől kérdeznem. 
(Például, okosak, vagy okosok)
A tanárom szintén azt szokta mondani, hogy "nekem az hangzik jobb". 

De mégis a szakértő véleményére lennék kiváncsi. 
Gondolom, hogy a helyesírásban sincsenek ilyen kérdésekre való válaszok?

De mindenképppen nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia konatz,

Az eredeti kéréseddel kapcsolatban én fenntartások nélkül azt mondanám, hogy mindkettő jó és egymás lehetséges variációiról van szó csupán. (Van ilyen elég sok.)

Ilyesmit elvileg egynyelvű szótárakban lehet megnézni, ami ugyan van több fajta is (pl. a Magyar Nyelv Értelmező Szótára vagy a Helyesírási Szabályzat, Nyelvművelési Kézikönyv), de nem könnyű a közelébe férkőzni, főleg a neten. 
Valószínűbb, hogy egy nagy könyvtárban akadhatsz rá.
A Helyesírási Szabályzat egy részét megtalálod a forrásanyagaink (A Magyar Fórum kezdőlapján fenn Resources) között (vagy kattints ide, a HSz-re), de ott csak a szabályok gyűjteménye van meg, nem az egész könyv. 
Ha ilyen kétségeid vannak, akkor viszont érdemes megszerezni, mert nem drága és valószínűleg majdnem minden kérdésedre tud választ adni. (Egyébként pedig itt is felteheted őket, csak ne felejetsd el, hogy mindegyiket külön topikban.)


----------



## Tronn

Bár még nem böngésztem át az egészet, én a HSz-ban nem találtam erre utaló információt.
Azonban ami még segítséget nyújthat, és említést érdemel, az a Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtár: itt


----------



## Zsanna

konatz said:


> A tanárom szintén azt szokta mondani, hogy "nekem az hangzik jobb*an*".


Ejnye, vigyázz azzal a tanárbácsival, ha ilyeneket mond!


----------



## Zsanna

Tronn said:


> Bár még nem böngésztem át az egészet, én a HSz-ban nem találtam erre utaló információt.


 
Lehet, hogy épp erre nincs benne (nem tudom megnézni, mert minden cuccunk dobozokban van még mindig), de elég sokszor megemlíti, ha egy szónak több helyes alakja is van. (Pl. _levő_ és _lévő_)

Az MNSz jó (biztosabb is, mint valami más kereső statisztikája), csak nem derül ki belőle az ok..


----------



## orchidrise_75

Zsanna said:


> Ejnye, vigyázz azzal a tanárbácsival, ha ilyeneket mond!



Ha nem jó a tanár, az csak bácsi lehet?


----------



## konatz

Ez nagyon segített.
Köszönöm a gyors és hasznos válaszotokat.


----------



## Zsanna

orchidrise_75 said:


> Ha nem jó a tanár, az csak bácsi lehet?


 
Bocsánat, lehet, hogy ez egy kicsit egyéni nyelvhasználat volt. De csak azért, hogy elvegyem az élét a tanár megróvásának. (Hiszen lehet, hogy csak elírásról volt szó egyébként is.)
Nem is tudom pontosan, hogy honnan ered, de volt vmi mese talán, amiben egy kisgyerek beolvas a mindenki által rettegett királynak, hogy "...de rossz bácsi vagy, te király bácsi!"


----------

